# CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions



## keinreis (Dec 5, 2002)

PARTS LIST 
(Prices are approx.) 
4 Injector Cups PART# 037-133-555-A 
Available at any VW dealer $25 
http://www.vw.com for local dealer 
1 Bosch 3.5 Bar Fpr 
Available at Bahn Brenner $60 
http://www.bahnbrenner.com 
1 Billet Fuel Rail w/fpr adapter 
Available at Bahn Brenner $199 
http://www.bahnbrenner.com 
1 Digifant 1 ECU & Harness 
Available from any G60 Corrado (Search the vortex) $250 
http://www.vwvortex.com 
8 30# Ford Motorsport Injectors 
(Reason for 8 and the ford ones is they are 
close to the same price as if you were to 
just buy 4 bosch ones, and then just sell 
the other 4 to someone else.) 
source unknown $250 
1 SnS stage 5.5 no digi lag chip 
Available from SnS Tuning $120 
http://www.snstuning.com 
1 K&N style cone filter 
available everywhere. $40 
1 CO Potentiometer 
Available at any VW dealer $95 
http://www.vw.com for local dealer 
(or search the vortex for a used one) $30 
http://www.vwvortex.com 
1 digi 2 water outlet for new temp sensor PART# 068 121 144 
Available at any VW dealer $9 
http://www.vw.com for local dealer 
1 digi 1 blue coolant temp sensor. PART# 025 906 041 A 
Available at any VW dealer $9 
http://www.vw.com for local dealer 
1 co pot bung available in aluminum or steel 
Available at Bahn Brenner $30 
http://www.bahnbrenner.com 
STEP 1. REMOVAL OF MOTRONIC 
Remove cover over the ECU. Unhook ECU and remove. Then unhook the 2 connectors that are by the ECU that connect the car to the harness. The harness should now be unattached from everything in that area. 
Pull the harness thru the firewall it will fit, but it is a bit tricky. Follow the harness and disconnect everything attached to it. After this the ECU and harness should be out of the car. 
Next pull the injectors out and disconnect all the vacuum hoses & fuel lines from the air box. Disconect the intake pipe on both ends and remove. Air box/fuel distributor should be now removed. 
Next remove the coil and cut the ignition booster off the coil bracket (this is not used in the digi 1 system so why have another thing cluttering your engine compartment). 
This is the main motronic removal. Other parts that need to be removed or replaced will be covered later. 

STEP 2. INSTALLING DIGI WIRING HARNESS 
Start by pulling all connectors thru the firewall. Then it is time to start connecting the digi harness to the motor. Listed below is where each connector on the digi harness connects to, how many wires on each connector and their wire color codes.This should be a big help in making the proper connections to your motor. 
O2 SENSOR - 3 WIRE / BROWN, RED-WHITE, RED-WHITE 
WOT & IDLE SWITCH - 3 WIRE / RED-BLUE, BROWN, BLUE-BLACK 
COOLANT TEMP SENSOR 2 - WIRE / BROWN-GREEN, BROWN-WHITE 
HALL EFFECT SENSOR 3 - WIRE / GREEN-WHITE, BROWN-WHITE, RED-BLACK 
FUEL INJECTOR HARNESS - 2 WIRE / RED-YELLOW, BROWN-WHITE 
KNOCK SENSOR - 3 WIRE / WHITE, BROWN, NO COLOR ASSIGNED 
IDLE STABILIZER VALVE - 2 WIRE / BLACK-YELLOW 
CO POT - 3 WIRE / BLUE-WHITE, BLUE, BROWN-WHITE 
NOTE: The fuel pump after run is not needed for this application, so just neatly tie up the plug. 
Now all the connections should be complete n the motor side of the harness. Next it is time to sort the connections located on the ECU side of the harness. There are 2 plugsin this area that lead to the fuse panel, locate the connectors that were attached to these plugs on the old harness and cut off leaving about 6 inches of wire on the connector side. These will be soldered on the digi harness to make a clean install. now cut off the two 4 wire plugs on the ECU side of the digi harness. Listed below the wires that need to be soldered togeather. Motronic side refers to the connectors that we cut off the motronic harness & digi side refers to the wires where the two connectors were cut off from. Soldering & shrink wrap is the absolute best route here to guarantee good connection for years to come 
Black Connector 
BLACK WHITE MOTRONIC SIDE TO BLACK WHITE DIGI SIDE 
RED MOTRONIC SIDE NOT USED 
RED-WHITE MOTRONIC SIDE TO RED-WHITE DIGI SIDE. 
RED-YELLOW MOTRONIC SIDE TO SMALL RED-YELLOW DIGI SIDE. 
BLACK MOTRONIC SIDE TO BOTH BLACK-YELLOW DIGI SIDE & DIRECTLY TO THE POSITIVE SIDE OF COIL. 
BLACK-YELLOW MOTRONIC SIDE TO BOTH RED-GREEN & LARGE RED-YELLOW DIGI SIDE. 
NOTE: Only one wire is used from the gray plug in the car it is the solid green one. It is your tachometer. Extend it and connect it to the green tach wire on the coil. 
Now you can install the ECU and connect the harness to both ecu & connectors leading to the fuse panel. 
STEP 3. MECHANICAL 
You need to remove the hose that goes the from the head to heater core, and then romove the plastic water outlet & replace it with one that will accept the blue coolant temp sensor both are available from VW parts, and the part numbers are listed above. 
You will need to fabricate some sort of intake pipe you can attach a cone style filter to. 
Use an allen wrench to unscrew the old injector cups. Remove and replace with corrado injector cups also available from VW parts. 
Install injectors into cups facing the harness connector to the rear. Now is a good time to hook up the injector harness to the injectors because it i much easier than doing it after the fuel rail is on. 
Install fuel rail (installation of rail may vary depending on brand) I found that is is easier to have the fuel pressure regulator on the drivers side of car. 
Take the old air box and locate fuel feed & return line and cut off connectors on the end that you disconnected from main fuel lines. you can cut the barbed connectors out of these and reuse them and they screw right back where they came from. take some high pressure fuel line and connect feed & return line from old barbs cut out of old lines to the fuel rail & fuel pressure regulator. 
Screw barbs into existing fittings on main fuel lines (make sure the return goes to the blue one). 
You need to source 2 vacuum outlets one for the fuel pressure reg., and one for the ECU. I have been told that the ECU vacuum line shouold be 1 meter no longer no shorter. Make sure not to use the vacuum outlet on the front of the throtle body as this is before the plate and will see no vacuum at idle. 
Now the "CO POT" this needs to be located in the intake path between the filter and throttle body on a N/A application, and between the intercooler and the throttle body on a forced induction application. Bahn Brenner sells the CO POT bungs that can be welded in the intake or intercooler tubes. They are available in either steel or aluminum. Make sure the co pot is facing the proper direction the plug part needs to be facing the throttle body paralell to the pipe. 
Get a crank case breather filter to attach to the hose that was connected to the air box. 
T 
here was a vacuum line that was attached to the back of the throtle body cap it off. Also cap off the line that went to the front of the intake right below the #1 intake runner. 
Note: I strongly recomend bypassing the ISV valve I am not going to get into the details of doing that because this is just a digi conversion instructional, but I am sure a quick search on vwvortex.com fourms will get you instructions on that. 
I am positive I am forgetting stuff, but this should make life easier for anyone converting.


----------



## rockin16v (Aug 31, 2001)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (keinreis)*

http://www.keinreis.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=670 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## keinreis (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (rockin16v)*

Yea I posted this thing everywhere I could so I could keep people from the headaches I had.


----------



## RyanBMX (Feb 17, 2003)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (keinreis)*

is this about the same instructions if im running cis-e (no motronic)?


----------



## keinreis (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (RyanBMX)*

Not sure have never had to dig around wiring diagrams on one of those to know how much they have in common


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (keinreis)*

thanks for postin the P#s for the digi stuff. huge help







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## keinreis (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (ValveCoverGasket)*

I figured this would be a popular post


----------



## A2 16v Gli (Oct 14, 2002)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (keinreis)*

yeah bookmarked!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (A2 16v Gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2 16v Gli* »_yeah bookmarked!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

ditto.
i think the lack of responses is a sign that you made everything clear enough. usually people respond to ask questions, thats not the case here because you spelled it all out


----------



## BubbleBLOCK (Jul 27, 2002)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (keinreis)*

excellent job! it is rare people take the time to write up a detailed report on how to do conversions! I give you mad props! Your user rating just went up to 150%








No I have a question. What are the benefits of running digi 1 over motronic? Also if anyone is doing this swap and has no need for their motronic, I'll take it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DaiKa (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (BubbleBLOCK)*

You da man!
Thank You...
any instructions for the ecu side of the harness for cis?


----------



## keinreis (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (DaiKa)*

No cis instructions. I just wrote down what was done on my car so if I ever get my hands on a cis conversion I will add that info.


----------



## SlowMotion (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (keinreis)*

PADILLA did it to a cis car, he did mention that he didn't need to wired anything from the back of the fuse box, i guess that he cut and spliced the orinal harness.
i wish that he could come and do a write up like this, but for people using cis and cis-e


----------



## Golf-RSi (Feb 13, 2002)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (hotshotz16v)*

If anyone is interested...
I ahve the following items for sale in the classifieds...
Dig1 Harness (converted from digi2)
Digi1 ECU
Bosch 30 lb. per hr. Injectors (dodge)
SNS stage 5 chip
CO Potentiometer
CO Pot Bung (was welded on another pipe but could be cut a rewelded)
mk3 coolant tank with sensor
40mm lower intake with g60 cups in it
IM me if you want any of them.


_Modified by Golf-RSi at 1:47 PM 8-21-2003_


----------



## 90gti16v (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (Golf-RSi)*

i'm haveing big problems with digi 1 swap. I gotall the wires all the way to the fuse box from my buddys corrado and was hopeing to just swap the hole thing starter wires and and all but i'm have problems i can't get and spark so i'm trying to just splice my motronic wireing harness to the digi but the only problem is that my harness came from a 90 passat that i did my 16v swap from and it doesn't have black - yellow wire for some reason that needs to go to red-green & large red-yellow digi side can some one please help me out here.


----------



## 90gti16v (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (90gti16v)*

bump


----------



## scottnbarb (Jan 19, 2002)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (90gti16v)*


















_Modified by scottnbarb at 9:08 PM 8-27-2003_


----------



## lionheart (Nov 1, 2001)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (keinreis)*

thanks for info!


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (keinreis)*

just one question are the chip and injectors AND FPR u used meant to be used in turbo set up and would i use the same for NA engine
thanx

_Modified by jettaboy_gtx at 8:53 PM 9-1-2003_


_Modified by jettaboy_gtx at 9:06 PM 9-1-2003_


----------



## VR6GTIGUY (Apr 28, 2002)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (keinreis)*

Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Very helpful!


----------



## keinreis (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (jettaboy_gtx)*

Yea chip injectors and chip are used for 16v with a t3 supper 60. you could use stock corado injectors, and fpr with the n/a and contact sns about the chip


----------



## blackbunny (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (keinreis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *keinreis* »_Yea chip injectors and chip are used for 16v with a t3 supper 60. you could use stock corado injectors, and fpr with the n/a and contact sns about the chip


how much boost are you running with the #30 injectors? what is your compression ratio? also what kind off #'s is it making? sorry to be a p.i.t.a. but my digi I 2.0 16v bunny is almost done now i'm thinking of going turbo. maybe i should get it running before i think about turboing it. i already have a zornig mani, IHI turbo and a t-bird intercooler what is your setup


----------



## keinreis (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (blackbunny)*

I am running a turbonetics manifold, t3 60 trim turbo stock compression, and 8psi of boost. I have had a few problemssince converting to digi, so numbers are not there yet, I had a bad o2 sensor, and the motor was tired as hell, but the new one went in this weekend so we will see.


----------



## blackbunny (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (blackbunny)*

i was planning on going with 6-8psi on my stock 9a so it should be fine with the right chip i do have a set of brand new #30 injectors but people told me i should use #42


----------



## keinreis (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (blackbunny)*

well I was told 42's also but having trouble running rich on the 30's with a 3.5 bar fpr, and waiting on the 3 bar to see if that helps.,


----------



## we be dubbin (Mar 5, 2002)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (keinreis)*

You got to watch out the 90 and 91 digi 1 wiring harness's had some wires that were different in color. Make sure what year digi 1 harness the originator of this post used and check to see what year yours is.


----------



## mk2maniac (Nov 22, 2002)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (we be dubbin)*

So say I'm swapping digi-1 into a diesel (which has no wire harness at all), how would the ecu get power?


----------



## blackbunny (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (mk2maniac)*

i changed over to the ce2 fuse box in my car cause i want to use the gauge cluster from a corrado


----------



## psycotikdub (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (keinreis)*

cannot find co pot bung


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (psycotikdub)*

you could butcher a stock rubber pipe and silicone it in in a pinch. or find padilla he made a bunch up for his cars.
i recommend good o-rings and a clamp on boosted motors to prevent leakage. The stock/eurosport bungs are not the best seal at high boost. big clamps come in handy


----------



## H2Zero (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (keinreis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *keinreis* »_Yea I posted this thing everywhere I could so I could keep people from the headaches I had.

GREAT... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RavenGTi (Dec 12, 2000)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (mrkrad)*

i made my co pot bung from a bicycle fork steer tube. from a 1 1/8" steertube. you can get them in steel or aluminum.


----------



## keinreis (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (psycotikdub)*

call bahn brenner that is not a part listed on their site but they have them


----------



## psycotikdub (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (keinreis)*

kool thanx bro thats why i couldnt find it


----------



## gtifly (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (psycotikdub)*

It's people like this that make the vortex a great place to hang out.


----------



## volks25 (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (gtifly)*

Is this specifically for FI, or can I run with the DIGI 1 conversion a while, then add G60 or turbo as an add-on?


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (volks25)*

ASK JESSE PADILLA. he is the digi-1 GURU for n/a.
163-170+whp N/A 2.0 16V
digi-1 
thats what im talking bout.
He lives in socal and we work with him as he's the man.


----------



## keinreis (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (gtifly)*

Just meet sns in orlando for some tuning and wow!!!!


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (mrkrad)*

no kidding is that where mr watts went. haven't heard from him much lately.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (keinreis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *keinreis* »_
You need to remove the hose that goes the from the head to heater core, and then romove the plastic water outlet & replace it with one that will accept the blue coolant temp sensor both are available from VW parts, and the part numbers are listed above. 


hey i thought id bring this back from the dead to ask a quick question.
was curios if you ran into any problems fitting that new wateroutlet with the temp sensor hole in it. i cant seem to get it to fit very well (only tried for a few minutes tho







) and when you got it to fit which way was the plug on the temp sensor pointing (front of the car and up, back of the car and up, etc)
thanks


----------



## Dieder (May 30, 2000)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (ValveCoverGasket)*

Just toying with this idea....
Could any of you elaboate on the R&R of the harness.
Ho long did you spend cleanly removing the Motronic and then re running hte DIGI? Any tips or tricks?


----------



## 54321 (Sep 8, 2003)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (Dieder)*

I'm bringing this post back it's so helpful.


----------



## RedFuFuG60 (Jul 1, 2001)

ok i have a 90 golf i'm doing this to and from what i've seen so far, the car has the exact same fuse box as a corrado, so instead of cutting and soldering i've been told that the G60 harness should plug right into the Golf's fuse box since it's an identical one to the corrado one, do you guys agree?/


----------



## keinreis (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (RedFuFuG60)*

It verry well could, but when I bought the harness I only got it as far as to the ecu so I had to cut and splice. so you could be right on track.


----------



## SlowMotion (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (RedFuFuG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedFuFuG60* »_ok i have a 90 golf i'm doing this to and from what i've seen so far, the car has the exact same fuse box as a corrado, so instead of cutting and soldering i've been told that the G60 harness should plug right into the Golf's fuse box since it's an identical one to the corrado one, do you guys agree?/

ok maybe you can help me with this.
on the g-60 harness there are 2 plugs near the main plug for the ecu. 1 is a 3 wire (r/y, r/y, r/w) i trace this to the o2 sensor 12v and onther wire to the fuel rail. the other plug is a 4 wire plug (r/g, b/y, y, b/w).
now my question is to what or where does these plugs connect to ?











_Modified by hotshotz16v at 2:58 AM 3-16-2004_


----------



## vw a1 g60t (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (hotshotz16v)*

i have the sameting problem


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (vw a1 g60t)*

they go to the CE2 fusebox.
The ECU gets its power from the CE2 fusebox, then returns a signal(power) to the CE2 fusebox to fire off the fuel pump relay.
Wheres the rest of the harness to the fusebox? You missing that part eh?


----------



## SlowMotion (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (mrkrad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrkrad* »_they go to the CE2 fusebox.
The ECU gets its power from the CE2 fusebox, then returns a signal(power) to the CE2 fusebox to fire off the fuel pump relay.
Wheres the rest of the harness to the fusebox? You missing that part eh?


yeah i just notice that i'm missing that part. no wonder nothing made sense








oh well up to search again.


----------



## misterclean12 (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (hotshotz16v)*

To all the peeps who have done the swap, did you use the G60 TB, the stocker from your engine, or some other one(OBD1,OBD2,???)
Thanks, Marc


----------



## Pats16vGTI (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (mrkrad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrkrad* »_they go to the CE2 fusebox.
The ECU gets its power from the CE2 fusebox, then returns a signal(power) to the CE2 fusebox to fire off the fuel pump relay.
Wheres the rest of the harness to the fusebox? You missing that part eh?


I have this same wiring harness, only mine is going on an 88 CIS-e 16v car...
















I have the other half tho... so does that mean I need to run this to the fusebox somehow? I was wondering how the ecu and everything got power?


----------



## SlowMotion (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (Pats16vGTI)*

those wires will plug to the ce2 fuse box.
cis-e i don't have an idea.


----------



## kobidge (Sep 13, 2002)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (hotshotz16v)*

can't you just splice those two plugs that are meant to go to the fuse box into the original harness? i am helping out with a digi1 2.0 16v swap into a CIS car (84 rabbit).


----------



## Jolliges90 (Aug 30, 2003)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (hotshotz16v)*

sorry to bring this back to life, but doesa '90 GLi running on motronic have the ce2 fusebox? Is it plug and play from the harness to my fuse box? Thanks to this very informational thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *hotshotz16v* »_those wires will plug to the ce2 fuse box.
cis-e i don't have an idea.


----------



## RedFuFuG60 (Jul 1, 2001)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (Jolliges90)*

90 should have it.


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (Pats16vGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pats16vGTI* »_











you guys see that fat relay in the midst of the harness? mine has that too, what is it for? do they all have em?


----------



## E60 (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (the4ork)*

there are two relays in this system....
Fuel pump relay
Digifant control relay
these instructions on splicing your digifant engine harness to your motronic lower function harness does not use a digi relay. all of the power is coming from motronic fuse box.....(no digi relay in there).
if you have the lower function harness you can disect it and pull the part of the harness off with the two plugs by the ECU and splice those into your fuel pump relay and so forth. this way you would see no splicing in the cowl area, just in the fuse box area....or you could be a man and swap that whole thing.....

 









_Modified by E60 at 2:29 AM 9-28-2004_


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (E60)*

well i dont have motronic unfortunately, i HAD cis-e. that damn relay was confusing the crap out of me. i kept thinking it was the ecu relay http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 91t16vaba (Sep 20, 2004)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (keinreis)*

the grey connector is not used on the motronic side? and i dont have two 4 wire plug ins ones a 3 wire in the digi side what to do?


----------



## E60 (Apr 29, 2004)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (91t16vaba)*

grey connector is not used. 
Clip the green wire from the grey connector and extend it to your coil. hook it up to terminal #1 (-).
I think that was an error. look at the instructions and all of the wires match up with your harness. one is a 4 and one is a 3.


----------



## OhioBenz (Dec 6, 2001)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (E60)*

bump since i think more people are doing this now.......and this is a great thread!!


----------



## keinreis (Dec 5, 2002)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (OhioBenz)*

Bump since digi served me well now time to install my new sds.


----------



## zylinderkopf (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (keinreis)*

why would you want to convert motronic to digi1? someone please explain, thanks!


----------



## KingofNod (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (zylinderkopf)*

Cause motronic is a PITA.


----------



## Looker (Jul 26, 2005)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (keinreis)*

Found a source for 30# injectors, not sure if they are the same as whats on the first page? 30# Ford Injectors, 4 @ $27 each = ~$110
http://www.rpmoutlet.com/mach1fuel.htm


----------



## terrible1g60 (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (Looker)*

k so im doing this swap but im having a wireing problem my digi harnes dosent have a black white wire or a small red yellow wire! theres 2 wires that dont match up on the digi harness a green yellow and a yellow blue. if any body knows what thay match to let me know! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## terrible1g60 (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (terrible1g60)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i need this on my car!


----------



## zylinderkopf (Sep 6, 2003)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (terrible1g60)*

very nice, what kind of gains over motronic would you be looking at? (stock 2.0 vs stock 2.0)


----------



## terrible1g60 (Nov 3, 2003)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (zylinderkopf)*

ok i figured out my wires the yellow blue goes to the small red yellow and the green yellow goes to the black white for anybody that has a defrent harness! got it running today!


----------



## audivwfan (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (terrible1g60)*

Hey guys, I'm new here and I've been reading all that has been written. Lots of great info! thanks, it's gonna help me alot getting started. My question is this... I am converting to digi 1 from cis-e, ('8916vgti) with asperations of supercharging. There was mention of needing a new knock sensor for the conversion. I assume the knock sensor should come from a g60, correct? Also, if this is not the forum for digi1 conversion from cis-e could you point me in the right direction?







Thanks in advance


----------



## frechem (Oct 19, 2002)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (audivwfan)*

Just use one of your old existing ones. Digi-1 doesn't require two like Motronic.


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (flyvwguy76)*

I just read through most of this, and must say, Thank you. I have a better understanding now of what all I will need to make things go a little easier on my 16v G60 project.


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (Scuba2001)*

If you get the whole harness all the way to the fuse box......It's all plug and play. I just finished mine.


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

I forgot to ask: To the original poster, or anyone else.... Are the parts listed on the first page the same for a 2.0L '87 CIS-E swap the same? I only ask this because Im going to begin my parts list now.
Thanks


----------



## skaterhernandez4 (Feb 24, 2005)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*

to any one who knows: will i need this part to make my 16v in a g60 work?
http://www.bahnbrenner.com/vw_....html


----------



## Scuba2001 (Jul 16, 2002)

You wont NEED, need it, but its highly recommended. The plastic flange makes it a pretty tight fit to get the blue sensor in between the original 16v sensors (after run, thermo time switch, oil pressure, etc). Having this spacer will make life easier. I plan on getting one for my Digi swap.


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

*Re: (Scuba2001)*

I have fitted all of the sensors with the stock flanges (ie no spacer) it is tight but if you turn the sensor the right way the plug will go on no prob!


----------



## papichulo7 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (keinreis)*

Back from the Dead for a great thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 337GTiAndrew (Jun 23, 2005)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (papichulo7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *papichulo7* »_Back from the Dead for a great thread. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


That is is! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## volks25 (Dec 14, 2001)

Need more info on "no lag chip" for 16v NA applications


----------



## VWDugan (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (volks25)*

best bet is to contach sns tuning. they can custom make one for ya.....
scott, Ill be getting ahold of ya to do the install on mine here soon


----------



## VRoom-vroom (Feb 20, 2004)

im undergoing a swap on my 91 16v gti now and im having problems with the wiring, i followed the instructions on this page , but couldnt get it to work, if i connect red/green dircetly to starter then it starts all the time, otherwise it does not do anything.
I put in digi1 relays but from what i read on this page u dont even use it.
Are u guys sure that these connections will not fry the ecu?, is there anthing else not mentioned that needs to be done?
i really need help, pls


----------



## VRoom-vroom (Feb 20, 2004)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (VRoom-vroom)*

anyone?


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (VRoom-vroom)*

****bump for a good question****
And bringing this back from the dead


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (Cherb32)*

Is the setup plug and play with a 91 passat 16v? Im not sure about the wire colors for the fuse box, but I assume its the same for most 16v cars around 89/90/91?


----------



## machine_war (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: CONVERTING MOTRONIC TO DIGI 1 instructions (Cherb32)*


----------



## whootwhoot (Oct 2, 2009)

bringing back from the dead. I'm thinking about doing this and i have motronic. But i am confused on one part. When i am looking for a rado harness is there a separate part that i need to get that goes to the ce2 fuse box or do i use the one thats already in my car?


----------



## Dave926 (Mar 30, 2005)

depends, i think it was the early model g60's that came with a 2 piece harness, and tyhe later ones are 1 piece. 

Either way get digi **** from engine to fusebox


----------



## whootwhoot (Oct 2, 2009)

started the swap yesterday and there is some confusion on the wiring (as expected)

1.does this single green wired plug connect into the red wired plug on the (-) side of the coil?









2.what is this ( the a/c plug?)









3.where is the said fuel pump after run plug?
Is it a green wire from the fuse box that connected to this motronic plug?


----------



## knewdubbr (Feb 9, 2003)

your #1 how long is it? and is it possible that is to the ac
Your #2 I'm pretty sure that is to the coil 
your #3 most people don't end up using it but I'm sure it has a place


----------



## rcortez13 (Nov 21, 2005)

whootwhoot said:


> started the swap yesterday and there is some confusion on the wiring (as expected)
> 
> 1.does this single green wired plug connect into the red wired plug on the (-) side of the coil?
> _That is your tach input. Yes, it goes to the coil -/#1._
> ...


----------



## whootwhoot (Oct 2, 2009)

thanks for clearing that up guys. i got the car running today! It runs great besides the fact that it wont idle. I delete the ISV so i guess there is no air to keep it running. If i adjusted the cable to where it opened the throttle a little and pressed the idle switch it ran fine. I might just keep it open a little and extend the stopper so it hits the switch. Anyone have any other suggestions besides getting a different tb? 

ps. i recommend this DIY to anyone switching from motronic. i followed it exactly and my car fired right up.


----------



## miniclay (Nov 25, 2009)

*1.8v to 2.0 16v*

This is my first project and need some help. I have a 1.8 8v 84 rabbit gti, and have a 2.0 16v out of a 92 passat. Can i use my 8v wiring harness and fuse box. Or just the 8v wiring harness. or


----------



## 9aba16vt (Feb 28, 2011)

Wow.. I just seen that I posted on this same page 4 years ago when i first did the swap... Time flies!




miniclay said:


> This is my first project and need some help. I have a 1.8 8v 84 rabbit gti, and have a 2.0 16v out of a 92 passat. Can i use my 8v wiring harness and fuse box. Or just the 8v wiring harness. or


Not too mant ppl have done a ce1/digi 1 conversion... 

Now that im reading your post again.. it looks like you are trying to do a 16v into ce1 swap... Correct?


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

why on earth would you wanna go from full motronic to Digi 1? are we talking digi 1 cali? or digi 1 boost?

isnt it kinda downgrading, going from full motronic, to digifant?


----------



## rcortez13 (Nov 21, 2005)

miniclay said:


> This is my first project and need some help. I have a 1.8 8v 84 rabbit gti, and have a 2.0 16v out of a 92 passat. Can i use my 8v wiring harness and fuse box. Or just the 8v wiring harness. or


Your harness has no relevance on what management you use. You basically need 3 things, +12v, IGN 12v and ground. I just finished my DIGI 1 install in my CE1 Golf. My advice to you would be to get a schematic for your GTI and a schematic for your donor car and make a schematic for whatever your setup will be.


----------



## whootwhoot (Oct 2, 2009)

here is a quick pic of my set up! :thumbup:


----------



## bugis (Feb 16, 2011)

it's the best what i could found on the net!!! ))) bookmarked this Thread :heart: 

next week, i'll start removing the motronic from my audi 80 2.0 16V (6A) !!! Digi1 FTW!! :thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## bugis (Feb 16, 2011)

hey guys! can anyone tell me how to make pipe for CO potentiomeeter when you weld it ??  sorry for so nubish question :/


----------



## 9aba16vt (Feb 28, 2011)

buy a bung from bahnbrenner....


----------



## Hoodie89Golf (Sep 13, 2007)

I just made mine the other day from a steertube of a set of bike forks.


----------



## bugis (Feb 16, 2011)

almost done my digi1 convertion


----------



## mafosta (Dec 24, 2007)

what car is that?


----------



## Glegor (Mar 31, 2008)

mafosta said:


> what car is that?


im gonna say its the audi 80 with the 6A 16v engine that he was talking about earlier..


----------



## oopseyesharted (Mar 2, 2005)

Back from the dead again. I wanted to convert to digi2.
I can't find info on it. Does anyone have a link?


----------



## Mr Ruckus (Aug 15, 2001)

It's a sticky.. ON THE TOP OF THE PAGE!!!



oopseyesharted said:


> Back from the dead again. I wanted to convert to digi2.
> I can't find info on it. Does anyone have a link?


----------



## claudiu146 (May 28, 2013)

*Audi 2.0 16v ace*

Hello, I am from Romania and I can't find any one to help to make a digi conversion to my ACE engine, I will love to send me a replay whit what I need to make it possible. You cand find me on FaceBook Claudiu Mihalcea you will recognize me from my cover photo or send me a e-mail on [email protected]. Thanks in advance


----------



## weejunGL (Feb 2, 2005)

claudiu146 said:


> Hello, I am from Romania and I can't find any one to help to make a digi conversion to my ACE engine, I will love to send me a replay whit what I need to make it possible. You cand find me on FaceBook Claudiu Mihalcea you will recognize me from my cover photo or send me a e-mail on [email protected]. Thanks in advance


well. 90% of the users here are from USA and america in general. and i don't belueve they got the Audi with the ACE 2.0 16v (same as 9A) ..

so you will be in better luck searching for european VW/AUDI forums


----------



## Boggus (Jul 16, 2000)

Back from the dead again, digi 1 swap but has external fpr with gauge. What lbs should I be setting the fpr at? Seems to be around 43.5 currently.

Also, bouncy/crazy tach in cluster = any ideas?


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

that sounds about right, 3-3.5 bar, about ~45psi or so, this should be on your return line

idle may be bouncy because the CTS or MAP aren't getting a good reading, or you may have a vacum leak


----------

